# Ditching Soundcloud



## José Herring (May 11, 2020)

Over the next couple of days I'll be closing my soundcloud account. It's been a few years since I've really used it and I was using soundcloud as kind of testing ground but now I just don't like the sound of souncloud and quite frankly I've done a lot of improvement over the last 5 years so I no longer what to keep those pieces up. 

Some of you have expressed in PM liking a few of my tracks over the years so I'm going to keep everything up for 2 or 3 more days then it's all coming down.

For those that want to take one last listen. https://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)

FOMO just kicked in. Hold on!


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> FOMO just kicked in. Hold on!


What the hell is FOMO?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)

It isn’t Fluffyaudio Oriental Medieval Orchestra


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)

“Doctoremmet all of a sudden felt the strong urge to listen to josejherring’s entire Soundcloud back catalogue, as the latter’s post on VI-C stating that it would be deleted soon induced an enormous sense of FOMO”


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2020)

Oh and to clear up what the acronym actually stands for: Fear Of Missing Out :-D


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2020)

My soundlcoud is closed. Over 12k plays. Time to move on. Thx to those that have listened.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 13, 2020)

I think I'm up to around 12 plays on my Soundcloud after a couple years. Ha!
(I don't advertise or anything whatsoever... and it's more like 1,000, but, still....)


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I think I'm up to around 12 plays on my Soundcloud after a couple years. Ha!
> (I don't advertise or anything whatsoever... and it's more like 1,000, but, still....)


They changed something over the last few years. Early on my tracks use to get listened to. It was more of a community type thing and I'd bounce various ideas off people. Now, it's more pay for play which makes no sense at all.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, for sure. I still post to it usually, but I don't really pay attention after I do. Until I post the next track at some point. The community aspect seems dead.


----------



## J-M (May 13, 2020)

Yeah...I used to get plays everytime I posted without sharing any links. Now...zero. Zilch. Nada.


----------



## robgb (May 13, 2020)

Check out Audiomack.


----------



## ceemusic (May 13, 2020)

robgb said:


> Check out Audiomack.


Thanks, never knew about this site. just signed up. It looks nice & easy to use.
Hidden Symmetry


----------



## rgames (May 13, 2020)

Yeah SC used to be marginally OK but I ditched it long ago. I hear that it has some value for some genres. The only time I use it now is to listen to demos from developers. I guess it still has some utility there.

YouTube is vastly superior - it's free and I get 10x - 100x the number of plays. Between Spotify and YT and a few other streaming platforms I don't understand why SC still exists.

But hey. I'm confused about a lot of things that people like. To each his own.

rgames


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2020)

A lot of what I was using it for was if people wanted to hear my music or something I would just send them to the soundcloud sight. It served the purpose of not having to send reels out or maintain much of a website for music or answer those annoying questions of what my music sounded like. It was a one stop shop just checkout my soundcloud and I could be on my way.


But, now it's got ads. WTF.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 13, 2020)

rgames said:


> Yeah SC used to be marginally OK but I ditched it long ago. I hear that it has some value for some genres. The only time I use it now is to listen to demos from developers. I guess it still has some utility there.
> 
> YouTube is vastly superior - it's free and I get 10x - 100x the number of plays. Between Spotify and YT and a few other streaming platforms I don't understand why SC still exists.
> 
> ...



Seems like I'll have to relent and give into the YouTube gods.


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Seems like I'll have to relent and give into the YouTube gods.


If you just release your music through Soundrop or other distributor it will end up on youtube.


----------



## paularthur (May 13, 2020)

any chance of a bandcamp?


----------



## BassClef (Sep 21, 2020)

Does anyone know the compression rate (audio quality) of YouTube videos?


----------



## José Herring (Sep 22, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Does anyone know the compression rate (audio quality) of YouTube videos?


You tube uses standard ACC compression I believe. I could be wrong cause it's been about 5 years since I paid attention to that. 

The thing about YT is that you have to really master your stuff. You have to control the dynamics of the final mix. It seems to take the loudest part and drop it down in volume. So if your piece has "p" sections they become way inaudible. That's why the biggest seller for our stuff on youtube is super FFF trailer and production music.

If you're writing for youtube I'd honestly not utilized any dynamic below mf.

I posted a nice tender little piece once and YT destroyed it. At the risk of embarrassing myself take a listen:


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 22, 2020)

robgb said:


> Check out Audiomack.


Thanks!


----------

